# New Summer Motorcycle Jacket (PIX)



## Rebbetzin (Apr 5, 2010)

My husband surprised me with a new summer motorcycle jacket!! It is very nice!! White with lots of reflective designs on it.

Here it is on my dress form.

Full front






Earphone hole, for audio from a phone or other type of listening device.
There is a small pocket to hold an iPod, or some such thing. (Which I do not have!)






Right side





Detail on left sleeve (the sleeves are different)





Detail on sides.







I didn't take a photo of the back..it is just white, with refective piping. And it has adjustments in the back to make it tighter or looser.



Neat O!!  I got to try it out on Sat. night when we met some friends for dinner. It works great, lets in a nice breeze as you go down the road. This summer it will be very nice to have a jacket that works well in the heat. 

Got to run lots to do yet today!! I will post some more fun things I have been up to in the next day or two.


----------



## Scout (Apr 6, 2010)

Cool, Joe Rocket makes the best hot weather gear out there IME.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 6, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Pardenx3 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm not a motorcycle person, but that is cool!


----------

